# The MILF factor.



## cledus_snow

alright fella's, let's dabble into the phenomenon that is-- the MILF.

now....i've always thought there were some hot moms out there, but since the movie "American Pie" came out, the MILF label has to be one of the most sought after monikers a woman can achieve. 

am i wrong?


ladies....how do you feel about being considered a MILF? is it a good, or bad thing?


(_i do love me some MILF's, though_:smthumbup


----------



## Gratitude

What is it about the title MILF?

Regardless of whether the woman has children or not, she's still the same woman.

If I get called attractive or a MILF, it makes no difference in in it's meaning, it's just weird because one states I'm a mother.

I always thought it was a term young guys used to describe one of their friends mums. If someone said 'wow you're hot' or 'you're such a MILF!' what's the difference. Maybe it's just a way for younger guys to feel comfortable saying it about an older woman with kids. But then you say it above ... I must be out of tune with guy lingo


----------



## Kobo

Na, we only like young tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

somewhat disturbing concept if you consider it is in regard to teenagers getting laid by their friend's mother


but a fun concept if it's purely applied to say a woman aged 25-50 is hot


----------



## Enchantment

Not really something that I would want to be called, as the overtones of it (much older woman/underage kid) are kind of creepy to me.

I only have sons - oldest just turned 17. We have a lot of 16 and 17 year old boys hanging around the house - 3 are upstairs in his room right now for a sleepover. If they think of me in this way, they'd just as soon keep their mouths shut and be respectful if they want to be coming back.


----------



## chillymorn

alot of MILF's are b*t*c*s

their to busy running with the kids and turnining down sex from their husbands,If thoese young kids knew that they would think different. LOL


----------



## that_girl

What does it matter? I'm a MILF for my husband and he can't keep his hands off me  

I don't need to turn other people's heads...just so long as I keep turnin' his


----------



## Almostrecovered

^ Nice stereotype


----------



## that_girl

chillymorn said:


> alot of MILF's are b*t*c*s
> 
> their to busy running with the kids and turnining down sex from their husbands,If thoese young kids knew that they would think different. LOL


WOW! NICE! 

Not all wives turn down sex from their men. 

I'm actually sore this morning 


EDIT: ohhh you said A LOT LOL mah bad. I dunno. My friends are hot...and they bang their men. So..i dunno.


----------



## stoomey74

The M does mean she has a kid but I think alot of people use Milf as a tern for an older woman.


----------



## LovesHerMan

SimplyAmorous said:


> So do you judge me Enchantment that I am not offended ??


I did not get the impression that Enchantment was judging you. She was simply responding to the OP's question, stating that she would not be comfortable with teenage boys making suggestive comments to her.


----------



## bandit.45

My STBXW gets called that all the time. Never got the full impact of what that meant until now.


----------



## Enchantment

SimplyAmorous said:


> So do you judge me Enchantment that I am not offended ?? Ya know , this is why I feel funny even saying these things on here, people will think I am IMMORAL , or loose ...Maybe I am all wet.... but I think I am pretty darn moral in reality.... I am simply "open" communcatively.... that is basically it. Boys will be boys, I do not expect them to act with the mind of a 50 yr old preacher. They are going through puberty.... If we want our sons to talk to us and not try to hide, it helps to be a little FUN... and approachable.
> 
> I am not after any young boys, there is surely a wall of respect. In the past week I have taken about 4 of my posts off of this forum feeling...other women will judge me.... I feel it again. Screw it, I ain't deleting.
> 
> I like men, they are less judgemental ... I have only been with one man, I am not a cougar lusting after young men, flirting with them and trying to get into their pants. Do I expect young boys to act with the mind of a Monk.....not really. I'm not going to scold them either.
> 
> He doesn't know my son even told me that. That kid was here again last week, big deal, he has as vivid imagination, likes a ton of girls... all I see is...."normal".... he talked to me about one of his girlfriends that lasted only 2 weeks, we laughed.
> 
> I am not banning him to come over, that is silly.


Nope. No judgment SA - y'all should know me better than that by now (aside from that I hadn't even read any of the responses yet when I replied previously). 

If you read some of my other threads over the last couple of days you'd know I'm actually hot under the collar right now when people get called names, labelled, or stereotyped. I just don't like acronyms, I guess. I get a boatload at work and don't like when they happen to be attached to me. 

Yep, yep - whatever those boys who are my son's friends are thinking they can keep it to themself, and knowing my son's personality - he'd be the one who would be the most mortified if anything was said. I figure I don't really need to know, and I likely never will. 

But he's got a couple of really good friends that have some pretty sad home lives and my H and I are trying to be role models and mentors for them, so both of us are pretty aware of trying to help them fit in to the household in a more familial way and trying to help them cultivate things like respectfulness, a work ethic, thinking of others, studying hard, the value of an education, etc. I've got no problem with them seeing the "M" part of that acronym - because that's how I generally feel toward them and they also seem to respond in kind. One of them told me I was like his second mom and he liked coming to our house more than being at his own. That was happy  and sad  to me all at the same time.


----------



## Stryker

Enchantment said:


> Not really something that I would want to be called, as the overtones of it (much older woman/underage kid) are kind of creepy to me.
> 
> I only have sons - oldest just turned 17. We have a lot of 16 and 17 year old boys hanging around the house - 3 are upstairs in his room right now for a sleepover. If they think of me in this way, they'd just as soon keep their mouths shut and be respectful if they want to be coming back.


--Nice Perspective than all those MILFs..


----------



## Pandakiss

it really wouldnt bother me so much...i might like that, since im not a MILF..i am sooo lucky to attract another pervesion, i look like im native american, sometimes like in puerto rican, or some some other spanish.

i have always gotten the old guys..not a knock because im younger, but i mean, like grand dad. since i was in my teens, still to this day, i get the broke creepy losers.

or else some guy who just ripped off his wedding ring..im short, light skinned with long hair, and tiny feet...i get all the wack-a-dos. at least after i had kids, i usually have one with me, and they deflect direct proposition for sex.

if you ever see a guy walking buy and rubbin his hands together like he is really really into putting on some lotion and he is just into this lotion...that is what my husband and i call "the grezzed[grease] up look".

it is gross, i get that all the time. i really hate the "dice roll", it is what it sounds like, except for we arent at vegas at a table, and the guy dosent have dice, the really bad ones, do the snap after they shake it up and roll..

just wrong and gross...so MILF to be called a MILF...i might like that better...


----------



## In_The_Wind

I love my wife she is very milfable lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy

I think this MILF thing has had a big effect on our society. IMO that scoring a MILF is now exceptable with the bragging rights of some sort of conquest, it is never addressed what the impact it has on the MILF's family.

What I'm say is young guys go out a try to make this score with no regard to the MILF's kids or her spouse. It seems the act of adultory is lessened by the simple fact of scoring a lonely house wife.

Why are there so many stories over at CWI that relate to this subject?


----------



## par4

Simple--I agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaos

There are men who get hung up on pretty young women but for many of us other guys, there is nothing as beautiful as a woman past the 40 year mark who loves who she is and celebrates it.


----------



## Entropy3000

No doubt many moms feel good about being thought of as a MILF. I get that.

But is this actually ok to say to a married woman by anyone other than her husband? At any age?

So when a 25 year old hunk ( lets go with hunk because I was once told that sexual harassment depends on how cute the guy is ) says to a woman that she is a MILF this is ok because it is an acronym that means she is so hot that he would like to f^ck her. Is it ok for him to just say that. You are so hot I really what to f^ck you. Can he call her a MILF in front of her husband? Would it make him proud to know that his wife is a MILF and that this guy wants to f^ck his wife? If so is it ok for him just to say that? There will be some women here who will say it has nothing to do with their husband. They do not need them to defend her. She will handle things. LOL. 

Ok so lets switch to the boy under 18 ( wow would guys be in trouble even talking about a young girl wanting to have sex with them ). So it is ok and not disrespectful for a teenage boy to tell his friends mom I want to f^ck you. Maybe using MILF makes it ok. I mean lets get real a boy this age would f^ck the kitchen table and the bowl of jello and could do that ten times a day. I mean the bar is pretty low here ladies. Seriously.

Have I had people at may age refer to someone as a MILF ... yes I have. And I agree that the people using it are just saying they are hot. In no way would any of them say that to them or their husbands and not expect a problem. 

So I see how women could take that as a compliment, but is it really? Does it not have the connotation that they are not only f^ckable but also might be up for it? I honestly don't know. I am thinking that if a guy said that to my wife in front of me, he would be minus some teeth pretty quick. But I am probably just not trendy enough. 

Realize that MILF is now a category of porn. A MILF is essentially a woman of experience. A woman willing to take on the plumber, the carpenter, the mail man, the pool guy and basically an army of men of all ages I guess because she is a lonley house wife. I know technically a MILF does not have to be married but really that is the default. A MILF is a married woman who may be old enough to have young teenagers. 

So I am not so sure MILF is a compliment. I guess that depends on the person getting called MILF on how they wish to receive it. 

MILF -- Urban Dictionary

So maybe when a teenager calls their friends mom a MILF they are just saying that I am going to go home and think of you when I jerk off. I guess that is ok to say.

Then you have the women wearing a MILF shirt. On one level that is sort of cute and funny. Even I see that. So in the mall it has one effect. I think if you go out on a GNO to a bar you are kinda taunting guys with that, but again I am probably just spoiling the fun.

Hi Mrs. Cleaver. Can I f^ck you? I really would like to. I won't tell Mr. Cleaver if you don't. LOL. 

I guess a woman would like males to think of her as a MILF, maybe not express that one on one. Idunno.

What am I really asking? 

At what age range is it ok for a male to say to a woman that he thinks she is a MILF? For argument sake let's say she is married, has two kids and this guy knows it. Any? 25 and under? It depends if he is cute or not?


----------



## Entropy3000

LuvMyH said:


> *Good point. I guess I (naively?) expect that most young guys are all talk and wouldn't actually try to score with their friend's mom.* I assume they are just ribbing their friend. I also expect moms to have enough morality and self control to prevent them from acting on anything like that. Huh. Maybe I have too much faith in people. Could explain why I get let down a lot.
> 
> You may be right. There do seem to be more news stories about grown women having affairs with teenage boys, these days. But, then again, I think there must be something mentally wrong with those women, in the first place. Idk, just my thoughts about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would expect that most teenage boys that would call someone's mom a MILF if approached by that mom sexually would not have the maturity to avoid it. Their hormones are raging at a very high level. If that mom wanted sex with that boy she is pretty much garanteed sex. While not thought well of it is still way more accepted than if the genders were reversed. Both are equally horribly wrong, but in todays society many people will say ... lucky boy.

In some ways boys are all talk. In others they are all hormones. So yeah I think that is naive to think that the boys would be mature enough to turn down sex with a woman they openly find hot.

I would also hope that few women would encourage being called this openly and that zero would engage this unless they had severe mental issues. I get that they would be flattered from one perspective but really it just seems disrespectful to me IF it is expressed directly to her. I think one teenager to another is just kids being kids. This is just light years away from expressing this to the woman IMO. YMMV.


----------



## Stryker

LuvMyH said:


> Good point. I guess I (naively?) expect that most young guys are all talk and wouldn't actually try to score with their friend's mom. I assume they are just ribbing their friend. I also expect moms to have enough morality and self control to prevent them from acting on anything like that. Huh. Maybe I have too much faith in people. Could explain why I get let down a lot.
> 
> You may be right. There do seem to be more news stories about grown women having affairs with teenage boys, these days. But, then again, I think there must be something mentally wrong with those women, in the first place. Idk, just my thoughts about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


---*Good Point.This is the Kind of Women that are needed...not the MILF Craps..

*


----------



## Stryker

Entropy3000 said:


> I would expect that most teenage boys that would call someone's mom a MILF if approached by that mom sexually would not have the maturity to avoid it. Their hormones are raging at a very high level. If that mom wanted sex with that boy she is pretty much garanteed sex. While not thought well of it is still way more accepted than if the genders were reversed. Both are equally horribly wrong, but in todays society many people will say ... lucky boy.
> 
> In some ways boys are all talk. In others they are all hormones. So yeah I think that is naive to think that the boys would be mature enough to turn down sex with a woman they openly find hot.


--*I think,it's the Woman who is fully Responsible on such a thing..and Those Women, who do not reprimand in the required manner but basking it as a Compliment is a Sex Freak and a Shameless One..as as Lmy said Psychosexual Cases 

*


----------



## Stryker

*A MILF or a Potential MILF or one who likes to be complimented to be ****able is just like a Prostitute available for Sex ...with or without Money..*


----------



## cledus_snow

^i don't think being considered a MILF relegates someone to prostitute status.

some of you are reading waaay too much into it. no one said you were gonna start bangin' your kids friends.


_"I always thought it was a term young guys used to describe one of their friends mums. If someone said 'wow you're hot' or 'you're such a MILF!' what's the difference. Maybe it's just a way for younger guys to feel comfortable saying it about an older woman with kids."_

well put by my #1 fan. 

great feedback from the MILFS out there, er... i mean, _sexy mature moms_. is that better?


----------



## Gratitude

cledus_snow said:


> ^i don't think being considered a MILF relegates someone to prostitute status.
> 
> some of you are reading waaay too much into it. no one said you were gonna start bangin' your kids friends.
> 
> 
> _"I always thought it was a term young guys used to describe one of their friends mums. If someone said 'wow you're hot' or 'you're such a MILF!' what's the difference. Maybe it's just a way for younger guys to feel comfortable saying it about an older woman with kids."_
> 
> well put by my #1 fan.
> 
> great feedback from the MILFS out there, er... i mean, _sexy mature moms_. is that better?


:smthumbup: 

Did you get all my fan mail? The address you gave me seems to keep bouncing back, I think the post man stuffed up :scratchhead: 

:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Stryker said:


> *A MILF or a Potential MILF or one who likes to be complimented to be ****able is just like a Prostitute available for Sex ...with or without Money..*


wtf!?


----------



## cledus_snow

@Gratitude

take your pick. do you want: 

A) a t-shirt 
B) a fancy shmancy decoder ring
C) a lunch pail

as a token for your devotion.


----------



## Gratitude

cledus_snow said:


> @Gratitude
> 
> take your pick. do you want:
> 
> A) a t-shirt
> B) a fancy shmancy decoder ring
> C) a lunch pail
> 
> as a token for your devotion.


You think you can just pawn me off with some shirt or lunch pail? You haven't learnt groupie rules have you :nono:

For my devotion, I expect gold tickets to all your posts. Oh, and I want 10 "likes" a day. You gotta keep the fans happy, one wrong move and I'll trade you in like yesterday's business. You want me to start following AR around instead?


----------



## cledus_snow

^i don't usually do this, but since you are my #1 fan i'm gonna do something special for you.

i'm gonna sing "The Bandit" for you. how's that?


Jerry Reed - The Bandit - YouTube


----------



## chillymorn

the oppisite if MILF..............is FILTH (fathers)


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

kinda puts it in perspective.

its cool to be a MILF but not cool to be a FILTH.

is this a double standard?


----------



## cledus_snow

_"I feel like an donkey for giving my little story on here."_

why....cause some people read too much into things?

don't even sweat it.


----------



## Gratitude

cledus_snow said:


> ^i don't usually do this, but since you are my #1 fan i'm gonna do something special for you.
> 
> i'm gonna sing "The Bandit" for you. how's that?
> 
> 
> Jerry Reed - The Bandit - YouTube


Aw, that's nice. However I've just been PM'd and word on the forum is I'm not the only poster you've sung that too. I don't know what to believe anymore. I'm getting a little tired of your "posting" ways.

I still "like" you though. Can I please have a lunch pail. And in pink to match this forum.


----------



## cledus_snow

_"Can I please have a lunch pail. And in pink to match this forum."_

done.


----------



## Halien

SimplyAmorous said:


> I also feel most Moms would NEVER do this, unless their needs at home are being terribly neglected & the thrill of living in the moment overrides common sense & consequences.
> .


I really don't think it is often an issue of needs not being met when the older woman initiates an encounter with a young guy. In fact, it is likely just the opposite, and more like a confidence-driven interest in proving that she still has it, and will blow the young guy's mind. 

From a young guy's perspective, there can be a couple of things that they are thinking of when they are brave enough to say it to another guy, in my opinion. The most common, and likely meant in this thread, is just an awareness that the woman is attractive and interesting. Another is that the boy thinks she is behaving or giving off signals that she might be willing to give it a try.


----------



## that_girl

No one should defend their sexuality or rate of sex to appease the one who compared this to prostitution.

What a joke. 

A MILF isn't a title one gives herself. It's usually something others call her and she isn't even aware. 

No need to go into your past sex life to say you're not a prostitute. I don't care if you screwed 6 men a week (gotta rest Sundays). If it was your choice, then who cares. 

Seriously. People need to get perspective on things.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree

Well...

I have used this term to describe a woman a few times. Always just when I am talking to another guy though. I would never say to her 'Hey, you're a MILF!' That's really vulgar and not how one is supposed to speak around women -- You know that us guys talk a lot differently amongst ourselves than when ladies are around, right?


----------



## cledus_snow

exactly, *Dean*.

i don't know why some people want to spin this in a negative way.

Simply Amorous shared a similar experience. the only difference was that it was boys making the commentary.

was it so bad? sheesh.


----------



## Mrs. T

Stryker said:


> *A MILF or a Potential MILF or one who likes to be complimented to be ****able is just like a Prostitute available for Sex ...with or without Money..*


If this guy is banned why is he still posting? what nonsense.....


----------



## cledus_snow

^he's banned now.


----------



## BigBadWolf

My wife and her group of friends has often referred to as the "MILF club". 

Mostly they consider it flattering as women often would receive such comments, but everything in context of course. Depending on the source it could just as easily be crude, or inappropriate.

Again, my wife often receives undo attention from teenage boys who are friends of our children. It is a balancing act, not to unduly embarrass a teenager running on his raging hormones, but not to encourage inappropriate behavior.

And speaking as a male, I will say it is not a new phenomenon at all.

As a teenage boy, it was a big part of being a teenage boy.

Unfortunately one of my best friend's moms took it too far, and she lost her marriage over it. That was 25 years ago.

Again, it is nothing new except but the "MILF" name is I suppose.


----------



## HopeFloats59

Almostrecovered said:


> somewhat disturbing concept if you consider it is in regard to teenagers getting laid by their friend's mother
> 
> 
> but a fun concept if it's purely applied to say a woman aged 25-50 is hot


I agree it's kind of disturbing when it's about a teenager's friend's mother. Let's think about it this way, if the genders were flipped around and it was a 15 year old girl that wanted to have sex with her best friend's father, that'd be something we might be concerned about, right?


----------



## Bottled Up

I will break this down into the most simplistic understanding as possible:

Technically, the term "MILF" is really more for the use of a younger generation male to associate with a woman of an older generation whom would normally be out of his league. For the sake of determining what "out of his league" is, it's not just because of the sheer age difference between them, but also because of the years of overall life accomplishments she has established over him and/or the physical changes her body has endured along the way.

The _*perception*_ of a younger male is a generalization that after a woman has gotten older and has gone through major changes such as giving birth and aging, then she would normally not seem as attractive to him or other males in his generation on the whole. However, those older women who's bodies have "stood the test of time" are the exceptions to the norm, and therefore are deemed a "MILF" because the younger male would still pursue them despite the age difference and the baggage of having children.

Now that's the technical explanation for the term. Of course, with it's popularity, the term has catapulted beyond it's core functional purpose due to the wide adaptation by men of all ages...


----------



## AFEH

With two sons I get the MILF thing. Used to feel my back go straight and my head go up when it got bad enough to get territorial. Attempts to quell the testosterone worked more or less, no fights. It’s all part of having a timelessly attractive and desirable woman as a wife.

My wife was a MILF well into her 50s.

Well done Simply A. Love all your posts.


----------



## Entropy3000

cledus_snow said:


> ^i don't think being considered a MILF relegates someone to prostitute status.
> 
> some of you are reading waaay too much into it. no one said you were gonna start bangin' your kids friends.
> 
> 
> _"I always thought it was a term young guys used to describe one of their friends mums. If someone said 'wow you're hot' or 'you're such a MILF!' what's the difference. Maybe it's just a way for younger guys to feel comfortable saying it about an older woman with kids."_
> 
> well put by my #1 fan.
> 
> great feedback from the MILFS out there, er... i mean, _sexy mature moms_. is that better?


The hot comment by a kid to a woman is inappropriate as it stands. Saying that to a buddy is fine. Telling that buddy's mom she is hot is probably inappropriate 

MILF is well past this and says I would like to f^ck you. It has the word f^ck in it. It is well beyond you look good. So a buddy telling his friends mom he would like to f^ck her is past all reasonable boundaries of acceptable behavior. I think it is very disrespectful. If he tells his buddy this then fine. Why not just say, hey Mrs Cleaver, you have a great pair of t!ts and a sweet @ass. Those are actually less offensive than MILF.


----------



## Pandakiss

my...all the men are up in arms over a little word...and well i guess its a good thing that none of them ever called a woman a b!tch...


i stand by no its not a bad word, it dosent matter to me who thinks im fvckable, it dosent matter who wants to fvck me...

i cant control the way others think, i can control myself. years ago my husband worked at rallys/checkers..and the guys that worked there at a tradition of yelling through the store..
"HOT CHICK ON LOT"..

and because yall know how rallys/checkers looks, and if it summer, you can hear it. should y husband have decked all the guys he was standing next to?? just because i walked onto the lot??

even today at his job, most of the men stare [all though, this isnt a fast food job, and the guys arent young high schoolers] he cant punch out every guy because they stare at me, or find me fvckable????

i dress nice, have nice shoes, wear make-up, actually make an effort for my husband to look nice, i color my hair, im not a nurse, so i dont wear scrubs, i dont have a garden, so the crocs[bleh] stay in the store, im into comic books, and video games.

boys were never into me, but men, men of considerable age are into me, im into things guys are....so who cares what they think. should i let my self go?? stop doing all the things i like, and all the things my husband likes for me to do??

if i stopped the clothes, and shoes, and make-up, i guess 9 outta 10 guys wouldnt give me a second glance. i could stop wearing a push-up bra with an underwire all the time, and let my boobs droop to my knees, and wear scrubs and crocs.

but why..because some guy might have a split second mental image of screwing me???


----------



## Entropy3000

I have never used the n word to anyone. I have never called a woman a b!tch to her face. So words in their context do matter. How about the word ... respect?

So this is really a boundary thread. Who knew? Boundaries vary from person to person, marriage to marriage and culture to culture. Sorry for being the fun police. I do think the thread is a good one. I am finding it very interesting to see the reponses. I do get the funness of the whole idea. I do also get the cultural phenomenon that is the term MILF. I think it is great some have spun this to mean the boys respect for a hard working soccer mom who can stay in shape. But mainly it is about hormones. 

1) My wife and I are not our childrens friends. At least we were not when they were growing up. We certainly were not their friends friends. They were taught to be respectful and to demand respect from others. In no way does using anything like MILF fit in here.

2) Some teenage boys learn how to act via their father. If their father views women as lesser individuals and is used to saying whatever he wants to women and maybe slaps some of them on the @ss in front of his son then that is teaching the son this is acceptable. I am using an extreme example here ot make the point. Because it is about boundaries. Some fathers though literally think that all males are above all females in society. That women are just a piece of @ss and teach their sons to be that way also. Most are not this way, but teenage boys are always testing boundaries. Boys at some point need to be able to keep a job. Some boys never grow up. Using MILF would be very consistent with a low opinion of women attitude. Not saying that an average good kid might not push this boundary anyway. Let him keep it to the boys and not call Mrs Cleaver a MILF to her directly.

3) A teenage boy better be very respectful at my house. Firstly as not to disrespect my wife. Secondly as not to disrespect me by disrespecting my wife. I have grown children so I ahev been through this. No one is putting out the vibe that this would be remotely acceptable. I was in the Navy for eight years and I can swear with the best of them. But I never do anything like that in front of minors. It is one thing for teenage daughters to call their mom a MILF. But not someone elses son.

4) My wife is good looking. I like her to dress sexy when I am with her. That said she has never dressed provacatively when there were teenage boys around the house or flirted inappropriately. I think a woman is being disrespectful to her husband and a b!tch to young boys if she decides to be a c0ck teaser in front of them. ( Mrs. Robinson ). That is using power inappropriately IMHO. If you are putting out the vibe that it is ok for the teenagers to be that familiar with you then ... good for you get what you get. If a woman is competing for the attention of her daughters friends then you do the math if that is healthy or not.

It comes down to where you set your boundaries. My boundaries are not yours. Just suggesting folks teach thier children to err on the sifde of respecting others.

Ladies I get the idea you want the attention and validation, but from teenage boys? Really?


----------



## SunnyT

My husband has called me "GILF" as in.... Grama I'd love to F. I have to admit, I like that!  

I do agree with whoever posted "FILF" because if we turn it around that way it would be pretty much disturbing and unspeakable....and not something to joke about. Which makes you wonder how "MILF" is ok, when "FILF" just isn't.


----------



## cledus_snow

i didn't think this was gonna be such a hot-button issue.

imo, this is just a silly label for a good-looking woman, who happens to have children. geez people....get a grip.


----------



## DTO

Gratitude said:


> What is it about the title MILF?
> 
> Regardless of whether the woman has children or not, she's still the same woman.
> 
> If I get called attractive or a MILF, it makes no difference in in it's meaning, it's just weird because one states I'm a mother.


It is not about having children per se. IMO, it recognizes that many women tend to desexualize after becoming parents. It's like saying "wow, she's a mom and she's _still_ hot!"


----------



## SadSamIAm

I don't like the term MILF. Because of what it literally stands for. 

I have no problem with someone saying my wife looks good for her age. Or even that she looks Hot. 

I kind of agree with Entropy in that I don't really mind a few guys talking about someone being a MILF. But it crosses the line when a teenager actually calls a woman a MILF I don't think that should be tolerated. Just like I wouldn't tolerate a man telling my wife he would like to f.... ck her.


----------



## zaliblue

I like it I'm 23....have 2 kids, and when my hubby calls me a MILF, I'm flattered. We were in a restaurant and when I got up to go to the bathroom, he yelled MILF, MILF, MILF, MILF! I know it's stupid, but he loves American Pie, and for him to call me a MILF is cute


----------



## WadeWilson

I don't care about the term MILF...
I don't care if anyone thinks my wife a MILF...
I'm flattered, because that makes me a MILF banger...


----------



## romantic_guy

that_girl said:


> What does it matter? I'm a MILF for my husband and he can't keep his hands off me
> 
> I don't need to turn other people's heads...just so long as I keep turnin' his


:iagree:
Yep...that is my wife too!! I think she is HOT!! She put on a pair of short-shorts the other day and...instant erection!! Great legs!! After 39 years she still does it for me!


----------



## anotherguy

Its an age old theme... just look at how it is reflected in Music...

From Simon and Garfunkels 'Mrs Robinson' in 1968... to Fountains of Waynes 'Stacys Mom'... to Van Halens 'Hot for Teacher' to Tori Amos 'Playboy Mommy'. How about Everclears 'Volvo Driving Soccer Mom'... Im sure there are older examples... and newer as well...

Lets face it.. for a young mans hormone addled brain, boundless turgidity, and the white hot zest for life that is one of the defining charicteristics of the blossoming male specimen... there is something very attractive about a full blooded woman who knows what she wants, isnt afraid to go after it, and knows the equipment. Its also no secret that women are really hitting their sexual prime later, though they are generally 'capable' earier than most guys.

(I mean my serious first girlfriend was 15 going on 25. Yikes. Body to die for... but an emotional train wreck.)

I think the 'MILF' and 'Couger' stereotypes are extensions of this pubescent fantasy where the female is just as shamelessly horny as the guy - and maybe carrying less emotional baggage. (Of course kids is 'baggage' though right!?)

Funny. I rememeber having a crush on my 7th grade teachers a$$. It was so distracting. Must be hard being a good looking middle-school teacher!

Creepy? Well maybe if you are looking at it as a woman going after youngins... but I certainly dont find fault (or surprise) in a young man that steps (or falls) headlong into a bucket of lust over an older woman. I still love 'older women'... and by that I mean my age.. late 40's.... I find them incredibly sexy. I think a big part of it is self confidence they have and being in tune with who they are as a person.

Of coursem it all starts early. Ive seen it. Sometimes kids dont even know why they are looking.. but they sure do want to check things out.


----------



## heavensangel

The first time I heard the term was when one of our twin teenage sons told me some of their friends thought I was a MILF. Honestly, it embarrassed me more than anything else. My H was there at the time and just laughed it off. We both took it as somewhat of a joke between our sons and their friends. Our boys were pretty well known for being pranksters anyway. They loved nothing better than being able to get a reaction out of me whether it was a blush or 'the look'. So who knows if any of their friends really thought that in the first place. 

Our house was one of those you'd call 'Grand Central Station'. Kids were always around, but I can honestly say, not once did any of them EVER make me feel disrespected/uncomfortable. Heck, some of them even called me Mom. I took that as a compliment - meaning they felt at home when they were there.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

heavensangel said:


> The first time I heard the term was when one of our twin teenage sons told me some of their friends thought I was a MILF. Honestly, it embarrassed me more than anything else. My H was there at the time and just laughed it off. We both took it as somewhat of a joke between our sons and their friends. Our boys were pretty well known for being pranksters anyway. They loved nothing better than being able to get a reaction out of me whether it was a blush or 'the look'. So who knows if any of their friends really thought that in the first place.
> 
> Our house was one of those you'd call 'Grand Central Station'. Kids were always around, but I can honestly say, not once did any of them EVER make me feel disrespected/uncomfortable. Heck, some of them even called me Mom. I took that as a compliment - meaning they felt at home when they were there.


This was very similar to my story but I deleted all of my posts last week ....I felt I was being judged by others in their responses... I was taking it way too personal -like my parenting was called into question. My issue. 

A 15 yr old said it to me in another language (German) goofing off with my son one day...both talking German to me... they started laughing like mad..... my son knew what he said, I didn't... I got it out of him a few days later (that was a bit awkward). My husband laughed it off also..calling me his Milf. 

Our house is also Grand Central station , sometimes I will have an extra 5 teens at our house on the weekends, up half the night bonfires, a few refer to me as "MOM" too, makes me feel good. None of these kids are really bad, I just see them as boys being boys, many enjoy hanging out at our house... we have a safe place here, none of us drink, or smoke , we set up a projector outside for them to watch movies, there is nothing lewd going on. They do sit around the computer and look up Jokes half the night and all laugh loudly with each other, I love hearing the laugher throughout my house, in the yard. 

I don't scold them at every turn for having some fun, one thing I won't tolerate though is any WILD physical behavior, those types are not allowed at our house.


----------



## Goldmember357

to many women try to flatter themselves by thinking that being a milf is a good thing or that they might be a milf. Its rather sad and a joke most mothers out there aka wives of men are far from "mifl" material to young boys. But i suppose older folk are growing delusional and unable to deal with inevitable and that is aging. 

Its always sad when grown up's cant deal with their age and have to result to child's play.


----------



## heavensangel

Simply Amorous, Sorry to hear you felt you needed to remove some of your posts. I'm a relatively new member, but I always find your posts/comments insightful, warm, & enlightening. You and your H seem to have an awesome relationship....something we don't hear enough of on this site. 

H & I for the most part didn't mind having the 'kids' over as we felt better knowing: where our kids were, who they were with, and what they were doing. There were a couple 'friends' we had some issues with, but for the most part, they were good kids; some from unstable homes. 

Sometimes we'd have to tweak 'our alone' plans a little when the whole gang showed up on their motorcycles to play pool in the garage. Most of the time, we'd just head out to the back porch, light a candle, pour some wine, and deal....... 

Looking back now, we wouldn't have given any of those moments up for anything. We consider them 'cherished memories!' Some of their friends still talk about hanging out at our place. Feels good knowing we were able to offer them a safe place to 'hang' and just maybe we were even able to influence them (in a good way) a little.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

heavensangel said:


> Looking back now, we wouldn't have given any of those moments up for anything. We consider them 'cherished memories!' Some of their friends still talk about hanging out at our place. Feels good knowing we were able to offer them a safe place to 'hang' and just maybe we were even able to influence them (in a good way) a little.


You have no idea how much I THINK like you ...I near LIVE to give my children "cherished memories" (I use that expression alot).....It is a very very important part of what I feel I was put upon this earth for ....... I know how precious friendships are, they near saved me in my teen years..... I had a difficult childhood where my mother left & step Mom did not want to raise another's child.........my friends families were my comfort, my refuge... what kept a  on my face & still kicking .... I felt more at home than in my own home.... I was treated like their own.....and well, this was MY dream to give to my children...the childhood I didn't have..... where communcation was not stifled, where our house was open to friends, to laughter, to being who we are. 

One could say... I had a dream. I am living it NOW...they reap the blessings, it is such a little thing I can give. 

We throw very large Bashes a couple times a year.... most of the kids are Youth group kids, even some of them have some difficult stuff going on at home....Some open up to me... Our oldest is so good with the teens... he is a Youth Leader...we go all out....I enjoy hostessing these things so much.... I dont care how much it costs, how much food I have to prepare, that I go around my yard putting up 20 lanterns... the JOY is seeing all of these kids come together, laughing, singing together, sitting around the fire telling stories ... memories in the making, connections being made, all a very safe environment....all of this will last a lifetime. It blesses ME, it blesses my husband. Oldest told me 2 days ago, the kids are clammering ... when is the next party !! 

This is our time for our children, I will not let it slip through my fingers. 

(Sorry Off subject !)


----------



## heavensangel

I had a difficult childhood where my mother left & step Mom did not want to raise another's child.........my friends families were my comfort, my refuge... what kept a on my face & still kicking .... I felt more at home than in my own home.... I was treated like their own..

If I didn't know any better, by this statement I'd think you were the sister my H didn't know he had........same thing, mom abandoned him & 2 brothers with a smom who could care a less. H doesn't have kids of his own (ours are his stepsons) but you'd never know it.....our twins actually look like him (met H when they were 5, so no shenanigans!! Lol) H included our sons when saying his vows in our wedding..... Anyhow, my point is: given your history and who you've become as a Mom, in-spite of it is truly amazing. What a blessing you are to your family and their friends, and of course, to all of us here!!!


----------



## anotherguy

Goldmember357 said:


> to many women try to flatter themselves by thinking that being a milf is a good thing or that they might be a milf. Its rather sad and a joke most mothers out there aka wives of men are far from "mifl" material to young boys. But i suppose older folk are growing delusional and unable to deal with inevitable and that is aging.
> 
> Its always sad when grown up's cant deal with their age and have to result to child's play.


Laugh. The funny part is you are missing the point. Real women have grown out of 'childs play'. I'll take 'older folk' (whatever that means to you) that have seen a bit more of life, over younger options... what 20-somethings? any day.

Then again, maybe I am delusional. ;-)

I do agree with you on one point.. that just because you are older with kids does not a MILF make. To me.. a MILF is a woman that has come into her own... yes physically partly... but also emotionally, intellectually... she is the whole package... and a breath of fresh air compared to the unstable craziness of youngsters. I consider my wife a MILF.... 46 and sexier than ever. It actually has very little to do with aspiring towards 'youth'.

not her... but you get the idea...


----------



## nice777guy

Saw a pic of Susan Sarandon yesterday - looks totally awesome at 65!!! She was a MILF about 25 years ago!

And I work with a "GILF" too! A woman who is a bit young to be a grandmother - dresses nice, has curves, long pretty blonde hair, and a wonderful personality. I'd guess she's in her early 50s...

Should I start a GILF thread???

And how much of this is just me getting older? When I'm 60, am I going to be checking out 80 year olds? Kind of hope not! But never thought at 40 that I'd STILL be using the Jergen's while looking at a current pic of a "mature" woman that I also looked at when I was 15! (Sarandon...)

Have I lost it and crossed into Fetish territory here???


----------



## LemonLime

My husband has called me a milf.
To me, if others say it, it just means you happen to have a kid and you are desired.


----------



## Entropy3000

Fountains of Wayne - Stacy's Mom - YouTube


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

I think the terms "MILF" and "cougar" are getting confused. A cougar is an older woman chasing after a younger man. A MILF is simply an attractive older woman (not necessarily a mother). Despite the crudeness of its origins, I believe that "MILF" is intended as a compliment. Would I like one of my kids' friends to call my wife a MILF? I don't know. I think it would depend on the situation.

Personally, I think the term "MILF" will enter common nomenclature in the next ten years or so and people will generally forget what the letters stand for, like SCUBA.


----------



## Bottled Up

Dr. Rockstar said:


> A MILF is simply an attractive older woman (not necessarily a mother).


I disagree. That would be an OWILF.  

MILF is quite specifically a mother.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Bottled Up said:


> I disagree. That would be an OWILF.
> 
> MILF is quite specifically a mother.


You're right, of course. But that's changing. I guess what I'm saying is that over the past ten years or so (or whenever American Pie came out) the term "MILF" has lost it's direct connotation to motherhood. Basically, the acronym "M. I. L. F." is slowly becoming just another word, "milf," referring more generally to older women, not just mothers.


----------

